# New Terminator Movie, "Dark fate" official trailer



## DiezelMonster (May 23, 2019)

I haven't seen this posted, the Terminator series is my favourite Sci-Fi and also I am a fan boy! I really like the look of this new trailer!



Discuss..


----------



## Seabeast2000 (May 23, 2019)

I'd throw some ticket money at this.


----------



## MSS (May 23, 2019)

Looking forward to this. Hope it’s better than Genisys.


----------



## wankerness (May 23, 2019)

It might look ok if it weren't for the absolutely horrible action. That plane shot looks far worse than the end of Fast and the Furious 6, and the fuckin' terminators punching each other looks AWFUL. Like, there's absolutely zero sense of weight. They turn them into CGI dummies so they can SPIN AROUND! The most egregious is the guy jumping in the air and throwing the bar - it might have looked good if they'd just, I dunno...PULLED HIM UP WITH WIRES AND HAD HIM THROW A BAR? Instead we get a lifeless mannequin.

Actual screenshot from trailer:





This movie CAN NOT be good with that kind of thing in it, flat out. It could have the best script in the world, but if they care so little about the movie to put that kind of trash in it, there's a very low ceiling on possible quality. It looks as bad as the infamous train fight in Black Panther, but doesn't have the excuse of it being actors in cartoony suits or it being a silly comic book movie.

Yeahyeahyeah, "the cgi in the trailer isn't finished!!!" The shot's conceptually flawed if they even go with CGI for it. Blech.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## narad (May 24, 2019)

What a downright generic-looking actor for the (bad) terminator. Looks like he wandered over from a mobile plan commercial.


----------



## Edika (May 24, 2019)

narad said:


> What a downright generic-looking actor for the (bad) terminator. Looks like he wandered over from a mobile plan commercial.



Wouldn't that be ideal though for a cyborg meant to infiltrate human bases and go unnoticed? 

I still haven't watched the latest Terminator movies. Was it Terminator 3 that it had the combination of T-800 and T-1000? If so that movie sucked so much it out me off the rest of the movies. Maybe this one will be better though.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (May 24, 2019)

Another film? I couldn't even finish the last one when I tried to watch it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 24, 2019)

I actually liked Genisys. It was substantially better than T3 or that other shit with Christian Bale. I'll go see this, if only because I've had a soft spot for Terminator ever since I was a little kid.


----------



## icipher (May 24, 2019)

Man I hope it's rated R.


----------



## possumkiller (May 24, 2019)

As a big fan of the original, this is absolute garbage. It will make tons of money and give some fans a fix for sure. After the last three I didn't have high hopes for this one and I'm not disappointed. I would rather see stop motion and puppets than the ridiculous bullshit 100% cgi action scenes they have stolen from every shit action movie made since 2003. 

You should've just stayed in your damned submarine, Mr. Cameron...


----------



## wankerness (May 24, 2019)

possumkiller said:


> As a big fan of the original, this is absolute garbage.* It will make tons of money *and give some fans a fix for sure. After the last three I didn't have high hopes for this one and I'm not disappointed. I would rather see stop motion and puppets than the ridiculous bullshit 100% cgi action scenes they have stolen from every shit action movie made since 2003.
> 
> You should've just stayed in your damned submarine, Mr. Cameron...



IIRC both of the last terminator movies were considered flops?


----------



## spudmunkey (May 24, 2019)

I think I'm the only person on planet earth who enjoyed Terminator: Salvation. I've only seen it once, and it was in the theater the night it came out. I remember seeing the trailer for the first time in a theater, and I got goosebumps, and came away happy after seeing the movie later. I like it. Was it the same experience as seeing T2 for the first time? No. But I still really enjoyed it.


----------



## MSS (May 24, 2019)

spudmunkey said:


> I think I'm the only person on planet earth who enjoyed Terminator: Salvation. I've only seen it once, and it was in the theater the night it came out. I remember seeing the trailer for the first time in a theater, and I got goosebumps, and came away happy after seeing the movie later. I like it. Was it the same experience as seeing T2 for the first time? No. But I still really enjoyed it.



I liked it. Aside from the original, it was the only one that had it’s own story line.


----------



## wankerness (May 24, 2019)

I kind of like Terminator 3 and remember having a generally positive reaction to Salvation, though I don't remember much of anything about it. Genisys was really painful, like I'd rather rewatch most of the Transformers sequels than it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 24, 2019)

wankerness said:


> I kind of like Terminator 3 and remember having a generally positive reaction to Salvation, though I don't remember much of anything about it. Genisys was really painful, like I'd rather rewatch most of the Transformers sequels than it.



Yeah, T3 wasn't terrible I just think the cinematography and tone was too "bright" and modern for the series. One of my favorite aspects of T1 and T2 was the dark, bleak, and heavy feeling the movies had. The campier moments didn't do anything for that either (see: T-X's expanding rack, male stripper glasses T-800, Dr. Silberman showing up out of nowhere, etc.). 

I also thought Nick Stahl was a terrible John Connor. 

But there were the bones of a decent movie there, and I'd be lying if I said I didn't enjoy watching it despite the flaws. 

Salvation would have made a solid popcorn action flick without the Terminator association. Standard action movie with shallow, predictable plot and ridiculous mcguffins (field heart transplant?). 

I haven't seen Genisys. The amount of times I had to fix autocorrect on that one was enough.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (May 24, 2019)

spudmunkey said:


> I think I'm the only person on planet earth who enjoyed Terminator: Salvation.



I like it when I think of it as a Fallout Tactics film but not as a Terminator film. The original script sounded a lot better than the final version we got. 

If you only like the first two films then it’s 3 bad to 2 good films. Better than Aliens with 5 bad to 3 good.


----------



## spudmunkey (May 24, 2019)

Lorcan Ward said:


> . Better than Aliens with 5 bad to 3 good.



To a lot of people, Alien is 6:2. Not me, because I effing love 3 even though it's so different...but a lot of folks HATE 3.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 24, 2019)

spudmunkey said:


> To a lot of people, Alien is 6:2. Not me, because I effing love 3 even though it's so different...but a lot of folks HATE 3.



OT, and should probably go in Unpopular Opinions Thread, but:

Alien 3 is the best one. It's just so bleak and claustrophobic. I think it's even scarier than the first. 

I think because 2 was so good, and a straight up action/thriller, 3 gets a bad rap.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (May 24, 2019)

I've put off re-watching 3 for nearly 10+ years now. I remember enjoying it when I first saw it but found it tried to mimic 1 a bit too much while distancing itself from what 2 did. I have an Alien Boxset somewhere so I'll give it a watch soon.


----------



## wankerness (May 24, 2019)

Man, people count AVP movies as part of the alien series proper?

Alien 3 used to get hated on non-stop and I'd always be an apologist, but in the last few years it's gotten so many glowing appraisals that it's almost too far the OTHER way. It has gigantic flaws and is nowhere near the first two. I still like it quite a bit. Part of the problem is that the "restored" version or whatever they call it (not director's cut since Fincher never wants to have anything to do with the movie again) improves some things, but then creates gaping holes in other areas (ex, the alien birthing out of a yak or something when the theatrical version's birthing/funeral scene is easily one of its best parts). The theatrical version is sketchier on character development and mostly ends up being a bunch of interchangeable guys yelling and running down tunnels while the alien inexplicably can't catch up to them. Lose-lose.

Alien 4 is a gigantic pile of garbage and I'd watch Prometheus or even the last one over it any day of the week. In fact, I'd probably rewatch AVP2 over it. I HATE that movie. The whole thing looks so repulsive and gray and yellow that I feel like I need a bath. It's amateur hour compared to 1 and 3, which are REALLY strong visually/atmospherically.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 24, 2019)

wankerness said:


> It might look ok if it weren't for the absolutely horrible action. That plane shot looks far worse than the end of Fast and the Furious 6, and the fuckin' terminators punching each other looks AWFUL. Like, there's absolutely zero sense of weight. They turn them into CGI dummies so they can SPIN AROUND! The most egregious is the guy jumping in the air and throwing the bar - it might have looked good if they'd just, I dunno...PULLED HIM UP WITH WIRES AND HAD HIM THROW A BAR? Instead we get a lifeless mannequin.
> 
> Actual screenshot from trailer:
> 
> ...


The CGI in black panther was fine, definitely better than the fuckin hobbit films (especially the 1st one). I remember seeing the first hobbit in theaters and being super pissed off about the goblin fight scene since it felt like there was no weight/ooomph to the sword blows. It was a huge contrast to the LOTR trilogy, where the sword fights generally felt more "real" since they utilized a lot more practical fx/actual people for the characters to square off against.


----------



## BornToLooze (May 25, 2019)




----------



## wankerness (May 25, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> The CGI in black panther was fine, definitely better than the fuckin hobbit films (especially the 1st one). I remember seeing the first hobbit in theaters and being super pissed off about the goblin fight scene since it felt like there was no weight/ooomph to the sword blows. It was a huge contrast to the LOTR trilogy, where the sword fights generally felt more "real" since they utilized a lot more practical fx/actual people for the characters to square off against.



There was one specific shot in BP I'm thinking of that I thought was a joke when I saw it in a trailer, like I thought it was generated for a McDonald's commercial or something - it's that one where they sorta fall downwards onto the train track before the climactic fight. Most of that whole scene looks really bad and weightless. The rest of the movie generally looks fine (besides maybe some of the compositing with people standing on that big stone wall towards the beginning), that train scene just sticks out as possibly the worst effects in the entire Marvel series.

I've mostly put the hobbit movies out of my mind. I definitely remember thinking the first two looked a lot worse than the LOTR movies, especially setwise. They're kind of dated at this point, though, while BP is newish. CGI tech advances rapidly, most older movies that depended on it primarily look horrendous now. Like, check out Attack of the Clones, especially the last 20-30 minutes.


----------



## DiezelMonster (May 25, 2019)

You guys are a tough crowd! I really liked Salvation. especially the T600 scenes, I didn't always love Christian Bale's take on John Conner, but overall I think he did a good job. 
Sam Worthington however was amazing in that role, and Michael Ironside? who doesn't like him! that right there makes the movie! 

T3 was okay but they might as well had Topher Grace play John Conner haha. but like I said, I'm a fanboy and really like all of these movies, anything about Terminating robots that get sent from the future to the past? c'mon ...GOLD. 

and at least this CGI doesn't look as bad as the rubber fight scene in blade 2 although that movie was amazing, that CGI had it's shit moments.

Also, Robert Patrick looked pretty boring and unknown although menacing sure, this new guy I think is better, they are INFILTRATION robots after all!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 25, 2019)

DiezelMonster said:


> Also, Robert Patrick looked pretty boring and unknown although menacing sure



Ouch. I thought he's easily as memorable in T2 as Schwarzenegger.


----------



## possumkiller (May 25, 2019)

Don't get me wrong, I'll definitely be in the theatre to watch it. It's just I don't think it's something to be taken seriously anymore. This one is basically a 30 year reunion for Sarah Connor and the T800. It's just a fun way to kill a couple of hours.

James Cameron is getting pretty overrated these days as well. Avatar didn't deserve 1/10 of the hype. It was like a Pixar take on Dances With Wolves...


----------



## Seabeast2000 (May 25, 2019)

DiezelMonster said:


> You guys are a tough crowd! I really liked Salvation. especially the T600 scenes, I didn't always love Christian Bale's take on John Conner, but overall I think he did a good job.
> Sam Worthington however was amazing in that role, and Michael Ironside? who doesn't like him! that right there makes the movie!
> 
> T3 was okay but they might as well had Topher Grace play John Conner haha. but like I said, I'm a fanboy and really like all of these movies, anything about Terminating robots that get sent from the future to the past? c'mon ...GOLD.
> ...



The P-2000 Polyphia Infiltration Terminators!


----------



## DiezelMonster (May 25, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Ouch. I thought he's easily as memorable in T2 as Schwarzenegger.




I suppose I shouldn't have said "better" since T2 is one of my favourite movies, but I meant maybe just as fitting. Only time will tell.


----------



## possumkiller (Sep 2, 2019)

Second trailer looks pretty meh as well.


----------

